# Urgent assistance needed please



## Sebs (23/5/20)

Hi, 
I have been smoking for 20 years and got into some lockdown trouble. I have been smoking cigarettes which you can switch into lemon or menthol or peach flavor for maybe a year. Now I can't smoke these cigarettes due to lockdown. Lately I found an e-cigarette and thought I'll give it a try. Unfortunately I don't have plenty of choices as I would usually have, so I got a jomotech 40 lite and some bottles of nasty juice, the one is called dillinger, the other one Gambino with 3mg nicotine, which just didn't help, I still feel like smoking a cigarette. Now I found some E-sense vanilla juice with 18mg nicotine, which gives me problems, I start coughing and get problems breathing.
So I assume I have to try something between 3mg and 18mg, right? Maybe 8 or 12 MG, if I can find it. 
Another question I see the juices have expiring dates, the vanilla bottle has expired in 2018. Is that a big problem or can I still use it? 
Also how do I change the juice in the device, I poored the old juice out, and filled new one in, not sure if I have to clean the tank somehow, can somebody give me instructions on cleaning, if that is necessary? 
Then I found an article that certain flavors are toxic, like cinnamon, vanilla, banana, strawberry and there were some others. Any comments on this, should I stay away from those flavors? 
I read somewhere that someone mixed a high nicotine juice with a low nicotine juice to reduce the strength. Is that OK and if so can I mix any juices or is there something to consider? 
I think thats my questions for now, I figured it would be best to go to vape shop and get some professional advice, but well, they are all closed right now, so I'd need to find a solution until this silly ban is lifted. 
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

Sebs said:


> Hi,
> I have been smoking for 20 years and got into some lockdown trouble. I have been smoking cigarettes which you can switch into lemon or menthol or peach flavor for maybe a year. Now I can't smoke these cigarettes due to lockdown. Lately I found an e-cigarette and thought I'll give it a try. Unfortunately I don't have plenty of choices as I would usually have, so I got a jomotech 40 lite and some bottles of nasty juice, the one is called dillinger, the other one Gambino with 3mg nicotine, which just didn't help, I still feel like smoking a cigarette. Now I found some E-sense vanilla juice with 18mg nicotine, which gives me problems, I start coughing and get problems breathing.
> So I assume I have to try something between 3mg and 18mg, right? Maybe 8 or 12 MG, if I can find it.
> Another question I see the juices have expiring dates, the vanilla bottle has expired in 2018. Is that a big problem or can I still use it?
> ...


Nothing wrong with a jomotech.
Your 18mh juice is a bit too strong with that setup.
I have vaped essence and it's not bad but it's meant for MTL.mouth to lung as in cigarette like vape.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

Then...
Your nasty juices lights a red flag for me.
Not judging.
Get some Dolly varden glycerin at a supermarket. Then take the bottle of Essence. Get a clean bottle and empty the Essence and then fill the empty bottle with glycerene (VG) and now mix the two.
It should give you a vapable juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

Do not vape this juice to the capacity of your lungs. Take short quick puffs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (23/5/20)

Smoked for 13years, started vaping when there was vape pens 24mg juice in evod2 tanks. I was a very happy vaper for 3 years, unfortunately i went back to smoking and now under lockdown with crap smokes i converted back. What i have found is that with the new devices if you vape at around 9mg you will be ok. A short temper but its better than the crap you buy for R600 a carton. Take it slow with the high mg juice. It will work. Just know it taste better than some crap cigarettes you buy these days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

RoSsIkId said:


> Smoked for 13years, started vaping when there was vape pens 24mg juice in evod2 tanks. I was a very happy vaper for 3 years, unfortunately i went back to smoking and now under lockdown with crap smokes i converted back. What i have found is that with the new devices if you vape at around 9mg you will be ok. A short temper but its better than the crap you buy for R600 a carton. Take it slow with the high mg juice. It will work. Just know it taste better than some crap cigarettes you buy these days


Welcome back. I hope it works out for you this time around.
I helped someone on his journey but, he says he might switch back after lockdown rules change. I'm hoping he doesn't and I hope you don't either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (23/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Welcome back. I hope it works out for you this time around.
> I helped someone on his journey but, he says he might switch back after lockdown rules change. I'm hoping he doesn't and I hope you don't either.



This time around I will.

Went through some life changing things so it was easier to buy a packet of smokes than to go up in nic. Didnt think about it. Still had the vape infront of the pc. But the 9nic in a 0.14ohm kicks like a beast. Bought a caliburn to run some high nic on when i can get

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Sebs (23/5/20)

Does anybody know milkman juice, they have this in the corner shop down the road. 
It's just the juices that I have found so far selling in shops have either an expiry date a year or two in the past or no expiry date at all. 
Is the expiry date something I should look at or is it not so important in ejuices?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sebs (23/5/20)

Or can anyone give me advice where to get decent juice, Cape Town northern suburbs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/5/20)

Sebs said:


> Or can anyone give me advice where to get decent juice, Cape Town northern suburbs.


It's all on lockdown. Don't buy anymore other juices till lockdown eases. If you have to the Essence is trusted. Dilute as per instruction above. 1-1 should you feel it's a bit rough add half bottle VG making it 1-1½.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/5/20)

RoSsIkId said:


> This time around I will.
> 
> Went through some life changing things so it was easier to buy a packet of smokes than to go up in nic. Didnt think about it. Still had the vape infront of the pc. But the 9nic in a 0.14ohm kicks like a beast. Bought a caliburn to run some high nic on when i can get


I used to have a 10ml bottle of NIC for when the craving hit. I used to drip a drop or two in a RDA with some 3-6ml juice for times like those.
I forgot about it and found it tonight.
It's working for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)

Then I found an article that certain flavors are toxic, like cinnamon, vanilla, banana, strawberry and there were some others. Any comments on this, should I stay away from those flavors?


Sebs said:


> Does anybody know milkman juice, they have this in the corner shop down the road.
> It's just the juices that I have found so far selling in shops have either an expiry date a year or two in the past or no expiry date at all.
> Is the expiry date something I should look at or is it not so important in ejuices?


No , I have found bottles stashed in the cupboard and in my bookshelves that expired but there is no trouble , most of the time the flav is even better !

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)

Sebs said:


> Hi,
> I have been smoking for 20 years and got into some lockdown trouble. I have been smoking cigarettes which you can switch into lemon or menthol or peach flavor for maybe a year. Now I can't smoke these cigarettes due to lockdown. Lately I found an e-cigarette and thought I'll give it a try. Unfortunately I don't have plenty of choices as I would usually have, so I got a jomotech 40 lite and some bottles of nasty juice, the one is called dillinger, the other one Gambino with 3mg nicotine, which just didn't help, I still feel like smoking a cigarette. Now I found some E-sense vanilla juice with 18mg nicotine, which gives me problems, I start coughing and get problems breathing.
> So I assume I have to try something between 3mg and 18mg, right? Maybe 8 or 12 MG, if I can find it.
> Another question I see the juices have expiring dates, the vanilla bottle has expired in 2018. Is that a big problem or can I still use it?
> ...


Nasty juice is one of the most ripped off juices there is - be carefull .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Sebs (28/5/20)

Hi guys, thanks for all the advice, it's really helpful. 
I got a bottle of 100% pure Glycerine, the brand is "Renew" and it's BP grade.
Can I use this also? It says "only for external use", or should I rather search for Dolly Varden glycerin.
And could somebody explain what this glycerin is doing, is it decreasing the nicotine level or what is the purpose of adding glycerin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (28/5/20)

hi @Sebs have you tried to order PG & VG from one of the proper vape input suppliers ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Sebs (28/5/20)

No, thought they are not allowed to sell, I saw they only sell cbd.
Can you recommend an online store?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (28/5/20)

https://blckvapour.co.za/

https://vapehyper.co.za/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/consolida...d-concentrates-no-nic-during-lockdown.t66519/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)

Clyrolinx also still sells VG/PG, as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## LeislB (17/6/20)

@CJB85 do you know if the concentrates from Clyrolinx still come in the bottles with the funny drip system (attached)

? I'd like to order from them but I don't like those bottles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @CJB85 do you know if the concentrates from Clyrolinx still come in the bottles with the funny drip system (attached)
> View attachment 198791
> ? I'd like to order from them but I don't like those bottles!


I have no idea, I have never bought anything from them. That really is an odd bottle design, looks like those ghastly herbal drops my mom made us take for immune support!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (17/6/20)

Yip, and sometimes they work and sometimes they don't!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/6/20)

@LeislB you can always ask @Geoff what the bottles look like now, he is the owner (or the man in charge) over there. Maybe you can request a batch with specific bottles?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @CJB85 do you know if the concentrates from Clyrolinx still come in the bottles with the funny drip system (attached)
> View attachment 198791
> ? I'd like to order from them but I don't like those bottles!


Check out @LeislB s nails! Girl has skills!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/6/20)

Should also be able to stick a syringe with needle in at a pinch

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (17/6/20)

@NecroticAngel another hobby/addiction. I think I may have an obsessive personality

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mrh (17/6/20)

Sebs said:


> Hi,
> I have been smoking for 20 years and got into some lockdown trouble. I have been smoking cigarettes which you can switch into lemon or menthol or peach flavor for maybe a year. Now I can't smoke these cigarettes due to lockdown. Lately I found an e-cigarette and thought I'll give it a try. Unfortunately I don't have plenty of choices as I would usually have, so I got a jomotech 40 lite and some bottles of nasty juice, the one is called dillinger, the other one Gambino with 3mg nicotine, which just didn't help, I still feel like smoking a cigarette. Now I found some E-sense vanilla juice with 18mg nicotine, which gives me problems, I start coughing and get problems breathing.
> So I assume I have to try something between 3mg and 18mg, right? Maybe 8 or 12 MG, if I can find it.
> Another question I see the juices have expiring dates, the vanilla bottle has expired in 2018. Is that a big problem or can I still use it?
> ...


I have had to use a cheaper vape juice during lockdown that had expired a few years ago. It didn't give me issues, but each case best taken on it's own. As far as toxic flavours go, much of that is hype though there maybe is evidence yet being studied. Many people are vaping various flavours as we speak and aren't dropping dead. I'm a careful person too, but in my view most vape juice isn't anywhere near a as dangerous as combustibles. It is fine to mix 18mg with lower. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrh (17/6/20)

mrh said:


> I have had to use a cheaper vape juice during lockdown that had expired a few years ago. It didn't give me issues, but each case best taken on it's own. As far as toxic flavours go, much of that is hype though there maybe is evidence yet being studied. Many people are vaping various flavours as we speak and aren't dropping dead. I'm a careful person too, but in my view most vape juice isn't anywhere near a as dangerous as combustibles. It is fine to mix 18mg with lower. Good luck.


When you start vaping it takes time to draw on the thing the right way. Your coughing maybe because of lack of experience. Try draw as though you are sipping the vape into your mouth and then let it sink in gently, so to speak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

